# Glad to be here



## AshleysAsylum (Aug 4, 2008)

We are AshleysAsylum. Been married 7 years this October 13th. 1 son who is 5, 2 cats and new puppy and some fish rounds us out. Heard about this site from fellow haunters. We are trying to figure this all out, but are glad to be aboard to meet some new haunters and chat with our old lost souls. There has already been lots of great information found!

When I was a kid my Dad grew my brother and I GIANT pumpkins, we made up our own costumes and walked the country block till dark. Oh, how I miss those homemade popcorn balls! YUMMM!
I even received some Halloween decor for bridal shower gifts! LOL! We decorated our apartment and just kind of collected here and there. We have a house now and it's been getting bigger and bigger the last 5 years. We are hoping to finish off a BIG project- a pirate ship in the front yard this year. Kind of a wreaked coming our of the ground look. We have really gotten into Papier Mache in the last year, and we are trying to get together with some fellow haunters and "neighbors" to work on our projects. We love learning new things and think will will learn alot here! We'll try to post some pictures soon!

Thanks for the welcome!!!
AshleysAsylum


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! Glad you found us.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome AshleysAsylum


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello. and welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to have you here, Welcome!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys welcome...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard AA...lets see that pirate ship!
-scott


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard fellow sicko!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Ashley


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings, Glad you signed on, we'll be looking forward to the pics so we can steal, er um I mean borrow all your ideas.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Ashleys! Good to see you on here!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ghoulings & Scareutations!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI and WELCOME!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Great to see you here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

